

The Amanda Knox Test: How an Hour on the Internet Beats a Year in the Courtroom - krstck
http://lesswrong.com/lw/1j7/the_amanda_knox_test_how_an_hour_on_the_internet/

======
pinko
I have no idea about the Amanda Knox case, but one thing I have learned in
life is to be skeptical of anyone as arrogant as the author of this piece.

